
Nellie Bly - thehoff
http://www.biography.com/people/nellie-bly-9216680
======
bazzargh
I'd dug out a link to Nellie Bly's interview with Susan B Anthony (mentioned
in the article) as a source for wikiquote, if anyone's interested:
[http://fultonhistory.com/Newspaper%2011/New%20York%20NY%20Wo...](http://fultonhistory.com/Newspaper%2011/New%20York%20NY%20World/New%20York%20NY%20World%201896%20c/New%20York%20NY%20World%201896%20c%20-%200626.pdf)

Fulton History have quite a large archive for the NY World, but finding things
in it...good luck. I had a less detailed reference to go on that narrowed it
down to a year and a section of the paper (fortunately, a weekly supplement),
and had to search page by page after that.

------
siruva07
As a kid, I remember my grandfather taking me often to Nellie Bly Amusement
Park in Brooklyn, NY. Now renamed "Adventurer's Park"

[https://jimvid.smugmug.com/Amusement-Park/Nellie-Bly-
Amuseme...](https://jimvid.smugmug.com/Amusement-Park/Nellie-Bly-Amusement-
Park-7-10/i-xNPLWZL/0/XL/DSC00877-XL.jpg)

As in the words of the late paul harvey, "and know you know the rest of the
story"

thank you

~~~
borski
Precisely. I used to come here as a kid, and watching this video made me
nostalgic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxiD9rSzEcU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxiD9rSzEcU)

I never knew all of the details about Nellie Bly's life, and I thought the
park was dilapidated and gone, but apparently they restored it under a new
name and new management.

I'm glad I now know more about Nellie Bly, a name I had forgotten from my
childhood.

------
sgarrity
A friend and (and client) produces a podcast about medial issues for general
audiences and covered Nelly Bly with a personal twist in a recent episode:
[http://www.wonthurtabit.com/episodes/2015/10/19/3-voices-
and...](http://www.wonthurtabit.com/episodes/2015/10/19/3-voices-and-
wonderlands)

------
A_Beer_Clinked
I first heard about Nellie Bly via the early West Wing episode.
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0745595/quotes?item=qt0297998](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0745595/quotes?item=qt0297998)

I hadn't realised that she had also done a Jules Verne around the world.

------
robodale
I learned about her on the tv show "Drunk History"

